Ask HN: Should Yahoo have not followed Google, and grow their curated directory? - fairpx
======
andreareina
The problem with curation is that it doesn't scale. I'll take a list of links
curated by a subject-matter expert over what Google thinks I want, the problem
is (a) finding said expert and (b) convincing them that creating _and
maintaining_ said links are a productive use of their time.

~~~
fairpx
I've been wondering about 'scale' too, but is that really the problem? Sure,
we hear 'that isn't scalable' constantly in startup world. But if you look at
Google's gazillion links, users hardly ever get past page 1. Most of them
don't go beyond the 3rd search result. Shouldn't Yahoo have positioned
themselves as the anti-Google, human powered search engine?

~~~
andreareina
It's a problem of breadth as much as depth. Finding the people to manually do
this for then thousand, a hundred thousand, a million subjects is going to be
a big strain.

Another way of looking at it is that it already exists, as Reddit. The
subreddits I'm subscribed to typically have a small collection of high-quality
links that are germane to whatever the subject matter is. And when the link to
what I'm looking for doesn't exist, asking typically gets me the answer in
short order.

------
AshishGupta93
This is interesting. We are creating a curated directory of websites. We are
inspired by the content curation technologies of Wikipedia and Quora. Here is
the link - [https://www.cybrhome.com](https://www.cybrhome.com) Please review
it and share your feedback :)

